# NIB Gravely rotary plows!



## bontai Joe (Sep 16, 2003)

I just found this on Ebay. New in the box rotary plows for Gravely 2 wheel tractors. I thought some of you collectors out there might be interested.

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=2387909671&category=50377


----------



## Ingersoll444 (Sep 17, 2003)

I have never used one, but they say the rotary plow leaves the BEST seed bed in the garden. 


Only attachments I have for my two is just the brushcutting deck. Maybe one of these days I will pick up some more so I get more use out of the tractors.


----------

